# madone frameset pricing



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

does anybody know the pricing for the 2009 or 2010 framesets?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I posted another thread about the lower end models because it seems you can only get the top end. The 6.9 frameset costs about $3900 from what I have gathered on the web.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think the 5-series are around $2500...


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

jsedlak said:


> I posted another thread about the lower end models because it seems you can only get the top end. The 6.9 frameset costs about $3900 from what I have gathered on the web.


Does this come with a seat post and crankset?


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

NealH said:


> Does this come with a seat post and crankset?


From experience it will come with seatpost and headset -


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

jsedlak said:


> I posted another thread about the lower end models because it seems you can only get the top end. The 6.9 frameset costs about $3900 from what I have gathered on the web.


It has to be cheaper than that. According to trekbikes.com you can have a fully built 6 series bike for $3539.25 (with the lowest end components). They can't charge more for just the frameset.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes they can !!!!!!!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

sabre104 said:


> Yes they can !!!!!!!


I suppose you're right but why would they want to and why would anyone buy it?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Almost all vendors do that same thing. The Look 566 is $2000 for frameset & $2500 for a full bike with Rival.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> Almost all vendors do that same thing. The Look 566 is $2000 for frameset & $2500 for a full bike with Rival.


Ah, but that's different. The frameset itself can't be more than a full bike with Rival which is what the frameset pricing in the post I responded to suggested. 

Frameset = $3,900
Full Bike ~ $3,540


----------

